# Masterbuilt 1050 w/100% Pecan Wood



## rexster314 (Jul 13, 2020)

Today I put a 20 lb brisket on the 1050 using 100% pecan wood. The after market fan rated at 157cfm got the smoker ready to 225 within 10 minutes.


----------



## Aledavidov (Jul 13, 2020)

Cool , what fan you talking about ?


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 13, 2020)

Aledavidov said:


> Cool , what fan you talking about ?


I replaced the oem fan with a higher rated fan. Plugnplay. 157cfm vs 107   3500rpm vs 3000


----------



## Aledavidov (Jul 13, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> I replaced the oem fan with a higher rated fan. Plugnplay. 157cfm vs 107   3500rpm vs 3000


Do you have a link ? Thanks in advance


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 13, 2020)

I got it on Amazon





https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91gc3PvfhBL._AC_SL1500_.jpg


----------



## Bkemke (Jul 19, 2020)

Interesting.  I have been running about 1/2 wood with lots of success.  I know MB recommends limiting it to fist sized wood chunks so that it doesn't burn too hot but this doesn't make total sense to me since we are controlling the combustion by limiting the airflow.  Intuitively I would think smaller chunks would equal more surface area and potentially higher localized temps and less mass to absorb the heat but I will have to give it a little more thought and maybe set up some TCs in the burn box.

Did you try 100 percent wood with the stock fan?  Was that a necessary upgrade to burn wood neat?

I am also a little divided on whether I think charcoal or wood might be more abrasive on the firebrick as it feeds through.  Larger wood pieces seem like they might be more likely to catch and tear the firebrick, especially since it seems like it is a fiber refractory.


----------



## rexster314 (Jul 19, 2020)

Bkemke said:


> Interesting.  I have been running about 1/2 wood with lots of success.  I know MB recommends limiting it to fist sized wood chunks so that it doesn't burn too hot but this doesn't make total sense to me since we are controlling the combustion by limiting the airflow.  Intuitively I would think smaller chunks would equal more surface area and potentially higher localized temps and less mass to absorb the heat but I will have to give it a little more thought and maybe set up some TCs in the burn box.
> 
> Did you try 100 percent wood with the stock fan?  Was that a necessary upgrade to burn wood neat?
> 
> I am also a little divided on whether I think charcoal or wood might be more abrasive on the firebrick as it feeds through.  Larger wood pieces seem like they might be more likely to catch and tear the firebrick, especially since it seems like it is a fiber refractory.


I didn't try 100% wood with the stock fan, I did the fan mod first. But don't believe it's a necessity to burn all wood
Well, I don't worry about the "firebrick" as I did the 12 ga. stainless steel mod a month ago. Which is holding up very well, no warping whatsoever.


----------

